# Clothing in Cyprus/prices



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me the rough prices of clothes for adults and children compared to uk prices
Thanks Dave


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

lutondave said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the rough prices of clothes for adults and children compared to uk prices
> Thanks Dave


So far we have found them quite dear in comparrison , however we have found a very nice shoe shop near the electrical company in paphos which is very reasonable, my advice to you is stock up when in the Uk ie tesco extra , matalan and Asda , stock up and bring as much as you can . Peacocks in paphos has the same stuff in as in the UK ( not as much choice though) however the price is at least a couple of pounds dearer over here.


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

carolegan said:


> So far we have found them quite dear in comparrison , however we have found a very nice shoe shop near the electrical company in paphos which is very reasonable, my advice to you is stock up when in the Uk ie tesco extra , matalan and Asda , stock up and bring as much as you can . Peacocks in paphos has the same stuff in as in the UK ( not as much choice though) however the price is at least a couple of pounds dearer over here.


Thanks for that what about underwear is that expensive??
Susan and Dave


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

In Cyprus, prices are similar to that of the UK but avoid the touristy shops near the water as the prices are a bit more inflated


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

once you know your way around , i think there not much in it,.the markets (duck pond sell clothes from uk shops) if you can stock up before you come on tee shirts pants swim wear shorts, it helps till you know where to shop .
my daughter is 21 finds there is choice for her at ok price,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's like everywhere, once you get to know where to go the prices are no more than the UK. The main problem I find though is finding nice fashionable clothes that are not made for stick insects. But then again its the same in the UK.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

lutondave said:


> Thanks for that what about underwear is that expensive??
> Susan and Dave


I thought I would have a problem getting bras over here as i am an odd size however i went to the duck pond market and found two nice english ladies selling brand new Marks and spencer bras in all sizes designs i bought the same one at home before i came out for 18.00 pounds and paid 12.00 euro on their stall


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

as i said once you know where to go and shop around its ok few pennies here and there not worth sending for .


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

[One of my favorite shops is tag for all things good qualitey and fair vlue.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

yes love tag good choice good price .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

colroy said:


> [One of my favorite shops is tag for all things good qualitey and fair vlue.


Where is Tag?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. there is one in Nicosia not far from me. will have to check it out.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Where is Tag?


Yes, please tell us where Tag is, hopefully in the Paphos area.:eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> Yes, please tell us where Tag is, hopefully in the Paphos area.:eyebrows:


I found out that it is near the Court in Paphos. Just up the road from the court going away from the traffic lights.

Veronica


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I found out that it is near the Court in Paphos. Just up the road from the court going away from the traffic lights.
> 
> Veronica


Sorry I'm not quite sure of that, Veronica, can you explain?:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> Sorry I'm not quite sure of that, Veronica, can you explain?:confused2:


If you know where the courthouse is you should be able to find it.
I havnt been yet but I am told its near the courhouse so it should be easy to find.
If you dont know where the courthouse is I will give you directions to it.

Veronica


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you know where the courthouse is you should be able to find it.
> I havnt been yet but I am told its near the courhouse so it should be easy to find.
> If you dont know where the courthouse is I will give you directions to it.
> 
> Veronica


That would be great, I've no idea where the courthouse is!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> That would be great, I've no idea where the courthouse is!!!!


From Debenhams roundabout go towards town past the Cytanet offices. At the big police station turn right. Follow that road to the traffic lights.
You will find the new Laiki Bank on the left at the traffic lights and diagonally across the lights is the big new Court Building.
I am told that tag is somewhere close to the court.

(Additional info)Turn right at the traffic lights buy the law courts, go to the next set of lights and it on the left jsutafter the lights.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> From Debenhams roundabout go towards town past the Cytanet offices. At the big police station turn right. Follow that road to the traffic lights.
> You will find the new Laiki Bank on the left at the traffic lights and diagonally across the lights is the big new Court Building.
> I am told that tag is somewhere close to the court.


Thank you, I'll let you know if I find it, and my opinion.:clap2: (for what it's worth!!)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> Thank you, I'll let you know if I find it, and my opinion.:clap2: (for what it's worth!!)


I might go take a look this week sometime. I could do with some new clothes.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 5, 2009)

where is tag?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Disregard the directions I gave for tag earlier I was given duff info.
I have now found it for myself and been and bought some very nice tops at extremely cheap prices

From Debenhams roundabout head towards town but do not go as far as I said previously. 
Turn right at the Statue of Archbishop Makarius. Go along that road and it is on your right. If you go past the shop and turn right there is ample free underground parking behind it.

If you should miss the turning and end up by the main Police station, turn right, go to the traffic lights where the law courts are and turn right at those lights. Go down that road to the next set of traffic lights. It is on the left just past those lights.

Veronica


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 5, 2009)

oops sorry missed out the posts before about directions!
Thanks, ill have a look this week


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Disregard the directions I gave for tag earlier I was given duff info.
> I have now found it for myself and been and bought some very nice tops at extremely cheap prices
> 
> From Debenhams roundabout head towards town but do not go as far as I said previously.
> ...


Thanks for that, Veronica. I'll check it out tomorrow.:clap2:


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Skin Insect Figures*

I therefore presume Veronica that you do not have a stick insect, or should I say catwalk figure? I know I will be in trouble for this but you did ask for it.
Foregive me
Mike



Veronica said:


> It's like everywhere, once you get to know where to go the prices are no more than the UK. The main problem I find though is finding nice fashionable clothes that are not made for stick insects. But then again its the same in the UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> I therefore presume Veronica that you do not have a stick insect, or should I say catwalk figure? I know I will be in trouble for this but you did ask for it.
> Foregive me
> Mike


Nope definitely not a stick insect. I would hate to be skinny, but then again maybe a few pounds less wouldnt hurt


----------

